# Union Roasted



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking to purchase new beans, used Rave before and just finished up my Hasbean starter pack so looking to try somewhere new. Wondered if anyone has used Union Roasted and if so what do you recommend?

Actually if there is anywhere online at all you can recommend then I am open to suggestions :-D


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Foundry is worth a try IMHO

(brief message as waiting to pick up a curry...)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

If you like darker roast I got some cast iron espresso and Cruzeiro from Extract recently and was impressed.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Foundry is good too...probably lighter roasts


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Following as I was about to ask the same thing... Id be looking for somewhere that offers a cheaper price for a kg as cash is tight,and that seems the most cost effective way to get a feel for a coffee, im not experienced enough with my kit to guarantee results within 250g!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Extract do the cast iron for £19 for a kilo

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/cast-iron-espresso-1kg/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Union have a wide range & some killer coffees. As with any roaster, follow the flavours you like the sound of.

I really liked the Union Guatemala Xejuyu (light roast).


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I just took a punt with Extract Coffee. 1 bag of Cast Iron and 1 bag of Original Espresso. £5.30 each and free delivery! £19 per kg is also a great price with free delivery too.

@Missy as stated above £19 per kg from Extract or I personally recommend 200 Degrees Brazilian Love Affair at £22 per kg and free delivery, that is my personal favourite blend.

@MWJB I might try that blend next, sounds great.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Kyle. Im really loving all the recommendations from people.

Otherwise I think I'd be drinking Raves San Pascual forever!

It's funny how the things I thought I'd love I'm often a bit meh about now I've experienced a bit more. I can't wait to get more stuck in.


----------

